# Anyone want to start a Dog Recipe Thread?



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Now that I'm homecooking for the girls -- both treats and meals due to all of the pet food recalls, I thought it might be nice to share any doggie recipes that we have.

Anyone have a really good recipe for either treats or meals or both??


----------



## Sammy (Mar 26, 2007)

I have been making all of Sammy's meals since the pet food scare. I have a recipe that he gobbles down and seems very satisfied. Interestingly enough his tear staining seems to have gotten much better on this new diet. 
I do still give him a quater of a cup of Iams small Kibble to crunch on. 

Sammy's Stew
1 lb ground lamb or lean ground round or chicken breast chopped very fine (grilled or sauteed) 
1 cup cooked rice
2 tbsp. chopped cooked carrots
2 hard boiled eggs chopped fine
chicken broth
crushed doggie vitamans (4 per recipe)

combine all ingredients except vitamans and simmer until nice consistancy adding broth as needed.
Add crushed vitamans and simmer several more minutes until well mixed.

This amount makes about 10-12 servings. I freeze in small individual containers. I usually take a few out of the freezer at a time and microwave about 15 seconds. Just be sure to stir so there are no "Hot Spots".
Let me know what you think!


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Im trying to cook for them!!








Mostly I end up giving them something plain Im eatting.








p.s. I got a dog treat reciepe book for Mother's Day







.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sammy's Stew is pretty similar to what I've been cooking for the girls since all the recalls.

I use brown rice and I add green beans with the carrots, a little garlic powder for additional flavor and missing link gets added too. Otherwise it's the same recipe. My girls really seem to like it, but I'm afraid that it isn't providing enough nutrients that they need. It's better, though, than having them eat contaminated food. I do, however, think they miss thir little kibble bits to chew on. They don't really have anything to CHEW on with this. And since I don't trust the packaged treats either, I've had to bake cookies for them which aren't a hard for chewing as the packaged ones.

Any suggestions on keeping their teeth clean now that they don't have much to chew on?


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> Sammy's Stew is pretty similar to what I've been cooking for the girls since all the recalls.
> 
> I use brown rice and I add green beans with the carrots, a little garlic powder for additional flavor and missing link gets added too. Otherwise it's the same recipe. My girls really seem to like it, but I'm afraid that it isn't providing enough nutrients that they need. It's better, though, than having them eat contaminated food. I do, however, think they miss thir little kibble bits to chew on. They don't really have anything to CHEW on with this. And since I don't trust the packaged treats either, I've had to bake cookies for them which aren't a hard for chewing as the packaged ones.
> 
> Any suggestions on keeping their teeth clean now that they don't have much to chew on?[/B]



Mine likes to chew on rope toys. I can't remember the brand name, but their just ropes tied in knots. He chews on the knots. I have to cut off all the strings on the ends before giving them to him or he will try to swallow the strings. Also, fresh vegetables are crunchy. Mine loves to chrunch on greenbeans and asparagus. I don't think the veggies help much in the teeth cleaning, but he sure does love them. For cleaning teeth you could brush them. There is a product called petzlife you could try.


----------



## Malteseluv (Feb 6, 2007)

I highly recommend Dr. Pitcairn's Complete Guide to Health for Dogs and Cats for anyone that's considering homecooking for their dogs. It is extremely informative, has a ton of recipes, and reasons why certain supplements have to be added. They need a lot more calcium than us, and this book explains everything and how much.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

My recipe for Pico is similar but since he has MVD he gets a bit more carbs and I read that beef is not good for liver dogs because of the ammonia it produces during digestion I am planning to make another recipe with cod fish just to give him a change and because I also read that fish has "branched amino acids" which are beneficial to liver dogs:

2 lbs poached chicken breast, poached in plain water then ground in food processor.
1 can pumpkin
12 oz green beans or broccoli, also ground in food processor
6 boiled eggs finely chopped in food processor
32 oz cooked oatmeal (1 3/4 cups oatmeal cooked in 3 1/2 cups of the water from the chicken)
2 1/2 tsp calcium carbonate

Mix well and portion in 1/3 cup portions into snack baggies then freeze. It makes 28 or so portions. He gets 1/2 in the morning with 1 tsp low fat cottage cheese. Then 1/2 in evening with his Marin, 9 drops fish oil and 1 tsp low fat plain yogurt. I found a small 8 oz container of cottage cheese in the organic section that lasts a week or so for him. I also give him a 1/4 cup of Royal Canin liver diet kibble because he is pretty slim and likes to snack but I brush his teeth every night anyway. 

Home cooking is not so bad or time consuming to do once you get a recipe your dog likes and once you get all the nutrients right. I cook it all one day then grind and package it the next so I'm not working on it all day. I'm really glad to see many more of us doing this....I always felt good about knowing exactly what was going into his little body because of his liver problem but imagine how I felt when this dog food scare came up. Relief! Pure relief!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I made treats last night, I had no recipe- but just sort threw everything together.

1 large sweet potato- peeled, cubed, boiled and pureed smooth in the blender
about 3 heaping spoonfuls of peanut butter
1 overripe banana pureed smooth in the blender


Mix all together in the blender, pour into mixing bowl, add in oatmeal-- it was probably close to 3/4 of a cup. I just kept adding and mixing it in until it was the consistency of cookie dough. 

I dropped small spoonfuls on a cookie sheet and baked at 350 for about 15 or 20 minutes.

The furkids LOVE them.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Liver Treats

1 box of Jiffy cornbread mix or 1 cup of cornmeal
2 eggs shells and all
1 lb of liver
1 clove of garlic

Put everything in a blender and process.
Pour into greased 9 x 9 pan

Bake at 350 for 20 mins



Carrot and Cinnamon Puppy Treats

Makes about 1 lb (500 g) of treats
- Preheat oven to 350 F (180 C)
- Nonstick baking sheets - Food processor
- Rolling pin - Pizza cutter
4 cups whole wheat flour 1 L
1/2 cup cornmeal 125 mL
1 tsp ground cinnamon 5 mL
1 cup chopped carrot 250 mL
1/2 cup water 125 mL
2 tbsp each canola oil and liquid honey 25 mL
1 large egg 1
1 tsp vanilla 5 mL

- In a large bowl, combine flour, cornmeal and cinnamon. In a food processor, combine carrot, water, oil, honey, egg and vanilla. Puree until smooth. Pour over dry ingredients and stir until well incorporated.

- In the bowl and using hands, knead until dough holds together. Transfer to lightly floured surface. Using a rolling pin, roll out dough to about 1/8-inch (3 mm) thickness. With a fork, poke holes all over the surface of the dough. Using a pizza cutter or a sharp knife, cut dough into 1/2-inch (1 cm) squares. Place about 1/2 inch (1 cm) apart on baking sheets.

- Bake in preheated oven, in batches if necessary, for 20 minutes or until firm. Place pans on racks and let cool completely. Reduce oven temperature to 300 F (150 C). Bake for 25 minutes longer or until hard. Transfer cookies to a rack and let cool completely. Store in a tightly sealed container for up to 30 days.

Excerpted with permission from Better Food for Dogs A complete cookbook and nutrition guide. David Bastin, Jennifer Ashton and Dr. Grant Nixon D.V.M. Published by Robert Rose Inc.


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Here is a recipe I use for my malts. It's also based on a recipe from the book "Better Food For Dogs" and I have adjusted it here and there. I ran an analysis on it to get the percentage of protein, because that's a concern for one of my girls & found it is pretty balanced for a generic recipe. 

This recipe is based on a 10 lb. dog (approx.) and should be divided into 4 servings (four 1/2 cup portions). For my 7 lb. girl I divide it into 5 servings (five 1/3 cup portions) and reduce the eggshell to 1/2 tsp.

1.5 cups extra lean ground turkey, cooked 
1.3 cups enriched parboiled brown long grain rice, cooked
0.5 cups mixed frozen vegetables, raw, ground
1/8 tsp. iodized table salt
1/8 tsp. Potassium Chloride
2 tsp. canola oil
3/4 tsp. ground eggshell powder or 1 tsp. bonemeal powder
1/3 capsule multi vi-min without copper & iron (NutriCology brand)

You can substitute the turkey with the same quantity of ground chicken or baked fish or with 1 cup of lean ground beef. The veggies can be raw or cooked as long as they are finely ground.

Total kcal: 915.94 or 228.99 per serving (or 183 per serving if divided into 5 servings)

Percents: Protein 25.24%
Fats 33.83%
Carbs 40.93%


----------

